# Setting up a planted nano tank. What type of light????? Best place to buy?????



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Hey. Im setting up a 5.5g nano tank at my work. Its going to be planted and co2 injected. Im looking for advice on lighting. Where do you guys find good little lights? Should I go LED or CFL? im not looking to spend lots of money. I just want a good cheap light that fits the tank and the space I have

Thanks in advance


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey buddy, you got pm


----------

